
In New York City, What’s the Difference Between a $240 and a $6.95 Sushi Roll? - MarlonPro
https://psmag.com/in-new-york-city-whats-the-difference-between-a-240-sushi-roll-and-a-6-95-sushi-roll-cd057bfa3a29#.e310bj5pt
======
msie
I skimmed the article and didn't find the answer. I guess, nothing?

